

Morning Routine - godisdad

As I sit down at my desk, unlock my machine and sip the first life-affirming sip from my cup of coffee I&#x27;m thinking about what constitutes a good morning routine. Whether you work for yourself or someone else.<p>What do you do in the morning to focus your mind to get done what you need to get done?
======
thinkstorm
I actually don't unlock my laptop but instead take a look at my "cheat sheet"
of "What do I want to achieve". It consists of three pages: (1) a personal
code of conduct and ethical guidance (a long list of copy and pasted things
from all over the web as well as things I've read as well as things I've seen
and experiences and learned over the years that I think I should do); (2) a
long-term goals (rather static); (3) weekly objectives (NOT tasks!).

Before I commit myself of spending time of something I ask myself: how does
that contribute to any of my goals for this week, or any long term goal, or is
in line with my ethics code? I then make a list of things I need to do today
or want to learn or think would make sense for today.

THEN I open my calendar and task list and check and prioritize my activities:
decline meetings that are not aligned with my objectives; prioritize tasks
that are essential for today or this week; defer tasks that are not urgent;
make sure I have enough time in the day.

I also know which hours of the day I am most productive for coding vs. reading
vs. relaxing vs. writing vs. learning -- trying to mill through Excel Sheets
at 2pm is a bad idea.

This morning routine also prevents me from procastination and "reading up" on
"interesting sites" \-- once you realize what's ahead of you today, how that
contributes to something you always wanted to do or learn, you probably
realize how to spend time better and feel more satisfied.

------
Pyrodogg
Sit down with my energy drink and breakfast sandwich while reading through
logs from the previous day.

------
leff_f
Item 1. Close hacker news :)

